# Christmas Party



## omostra06

There is a "Grande Christmas Party" taking place on the 12th of December at a large resturant near Tomar, (just off the ic3)

Everyone in expatland is invited to come along and join in on the fun.

There will be a 3 course meal, with some drinks included, music and dancing.

I shall post more information on the Party. location, menu, cost of tickets, etc as i get it. but i thought i would let you know the date straight away so that you can put it in your diary.

Be good to meet up with some of you at the party.


----------



## omostra06

This resturant is very easy to find, its just outside Tomar, 
on the roundabout at the IC3 junction for Santa Cita.


----------



## siobhanwf

Would love to have attended Derek but we leave that day for Gibraltar. Hope you all have a brilliant time


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

I have a red hat with a bobble on the end if you have a red coat could i have the Job? guess what as Santa if needed. 
As you know i am now 60 years of age and a weight limit must apply, my knees are not what they where. 

Ho Ho Ho just a little practice.

Peter:clap2::clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> I have a red hat with a bobble on the end if you have a red coat could i have the Job? guess what as Santa if needed.
> As you know i am now 60 years of age and a weight limit must apply, my knees are not what they where.
> 
> Ho Ho Ho just a little practice.
> 
> Peter:clap2::clap2:



Hi Peter

Well if the photos is anything to go by....you have passed the auditon


----------



## John999

20 years today the Berlin wall came down. When I see your photo Peter, reminds me of Pink Floyd. Are you a fan?
John999


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> 20 years today the Berlin wall came down. When I see your photo Peter, reminds me of Pink Floyd. Are you a fan?
> John999



What on earth has this to do with a Christmas party????


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> What on earth has this to do with a Christmas party????


Are you trying to have ago at me?


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> Are you trying to have ago at me?


Why bother  but this thread was about a Christmas party. The subject you brought up was out of place


----------



## omostra06

dont worry people, in order to keep forum harmony.... i shall contact pink floyd and ask them to play at our christmas party.........
you see how i done that, back on topic...:focus:


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> dont worry people, in order to keep forum harmony.... i shall contact pink floyd and ask them to play at our christmas party.........
> you see how i done that, back on topic...:focus:


:focus:well done Derek.... the eternal diplomat :clap2:


----------



## John999

For some reason, Peter´s photo reminds me of David Gilmer. Why has that upset you so much Siobhanwf?? Derek if you manage that, it will be the most popular Christmas party ever


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> For some reason, Peter´s photo reminds me of David Gilmer. Why has that upset you so much Siobhanwf?? Derek if you manage that, it will be the most popular Christmas party ever



Me upset? Don't be daft.... but who on earth is David Gilmer?

Now Derek has all the contacts necessary


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Ho Ho Ho


If that is your own beard in your avatar photo Peter you don't need the cotton wool :clap2:


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Me upset? Don't be daft.... but who on earth is David Gilmer?
> 
> Now Derek has all the contacts necessary


Dahhh, lead singer of Pink Floyd since Roger waters left


----------



## PETERFC

Below is a link to facebook where you may see the real Peterfc

Maybe a way will be found to revel the man of a 1,000 faces. Mr Blueskies knows!!!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Pink Floyd = super. Dark side of the moon = brill. Stop hogging that joint John. lol Roll another spliff Pete ?

"Ever take a trip without actually leaving the house ???

:eyebrows:


----------



## Tina Pink

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Pink Floyd = super. Dark side of the moon = brill. Stop hogging that joint John. lol Roll another spliff Pete ?
> 
> "Ever take a trip without actually leaving the house ???
> 
> :eyebrows:


Oh!!! my!! I hope we are in Portugal next year for christmas, we will definitley be buying two tickets:clap2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Pink Floyd = super. Dark side of the moon = brill. Stop hogging that joint John. lol Roll another spliff Pete ?
> 
> "Ever take a trip without actually leaving the house ???
> 
> :eyebrows:



Definitely a gap in my education Mr Blueskies


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"It's never too late to learn Siobhan !





"John ! The lunatics are on the grass.


----------



## John999

The Wall,( the movie), with Bob Geldof, what a “Trip”:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf

Now I do believe that Mr Blueskies and Johhn 999 are giving their ages away


----------



## John999

I am just a naughty kid. Still get asked for my ID at the local pub


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding.
"How can you have any pudding, if you don't eat yer meat ?"





"Do you like Ian Dury ?
:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> I am just a naughty kid. Still get asked for my ID at the local pub


Always act your shoe size


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding.
> "How can you have any pudding, if you don't eat yer meat ?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you like Ian Dury ?
> :eyebrows:


I believe he has already dyed, if I am not wrong, is that guy from the high Roads and the something heads??? Really good acid
John999


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> Always act your shoe size


Sorry wrong post I meant
I do try my best to do so
John999


----------



## nelinha

Wasn't Ian Dury a Blockhead? To mention his name in the same content as anybody from Pink Floyd is sacrilege!
Has anybody invited Cliff Richard to the expats Christmas party?
Nelinha


----------



## omostra06

nelinha said:


> Wasn't Ian Dury a Blockhead? To mention his name in the same content as anybody from Pink Floyd is sacrilege!
> Has anybody invited Cliff Richard to the expats Christmas party?
> Nelinha


we have told cliff that he is on the reserve bench, and if we need him we will let him know.....


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> we have told cliff that he is on the reserve bench, and if we need him we will let him know.....



well being a neighbour it would be rude not to invite him


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Yes! Ian Dury was a blockhead. He was also a lawless brat from a council flat, but very witty I.M.O. 

If you want to talk about sacrilege Nelinha, Cliff Richard in the same sentence let alone the same company as Pink Floyd and Ian Dury = "NEVER!


----------



## John999

Well we know that none of them will be attending, (please, not Cliff R.), but it will be music and dancing, my question to Derek is: Is it English music or that popular Portuguese music you ear in the local “fiestas”?
John999


----------



## omostra06

John999 said:


> Well we know that none of them will be attending, (please, not Cliff R.), but it will be music and dancing, my question to Derek is: Is it English music or that popular Portuguese music you ear in the local “fiestas”?
> John999


well funny you should ask that, i spent a couple of hours last night with the guy that is doing the music, deciding what we should have, 
so were having a mix of mostly English language stuff from the 60´s to around the 80´s.. (for all us oldies)


----------



## John999

omostra06 said:


> well funny you should ask that, i spent a couple of hours last night with the guy that is doing the music, deciding what we should have,
> so were having a mix of mostly English language stuff from the 60´s to around the 80´s.. (for all us oldies)


I believe Motown is always a winner in does kind of parties
John999
:clap2:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Someone say the 60's

Jimi Hendrix, the stones, the who, Bob dylan, the byrds.

I would fly over for a night with some of the above. A little taster in the link below

Jimi and all along the watch tower :clap2::clap2:

youtube all along the watchtower - Google Videos


----------



## John999

Nice, I totally agree with you Peter
John999
lane:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Now John you are giving your age away. But what the hell we are old enough to remember when it all happened.

Hope you enjoyed the link

Peter


----------



## nelinha

How many hours from Cascais to Tomar? Can I go and come back same night?


----------



## John999

Just like good music, Hendrix, Page, Joplin, Clapton, Moore , etc
John999


----------



## omostra06

nelinha said:


> How many hours from Cascais to Tomar? Can I go and come back same night?


About 1 1/2 hours drive to Tomar, plenty of places to stay if you want to party hard and stay the night...


----------



## omostra06

I was looking at your picture peter and thought it was a picture of a far off galaxy or something!


----------



## martharon

the very name Christmas party caught my eyes, i already started my plans. and i thought of atleast say a hi to this topic.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Sex and drugs and rock and roll, is very good indeed !


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Maybe Mr Hendrix is indeed playing in the far off reaches of this place we live or wish to live. For this year i will still be in the UK

But lets see when next year comes. 

I hope that your party goes off and is a great success. Hope your not working the next day.

I could send some links to real music if required. Mr Jimi Hendrix must be played load very load.

Peter


----------



## omostra06

Hi all, just bringing this back up, any more people interested in going to the party, please contact me, still a few tickets left.


----------



## John999

Can´t go Derek. Wife decided that she wants to spend Christmas in Spain. We will be leaving at the end of next week


----------



## omostra06

Never mind John, maybe next year, have a good time in Spain


----------



## omostra06

A couple of tickets left for the party on Saturday night. if anyone else would like to join us for a fun night,

I guess i will see a few of you at the party... wonder if i will be able to guess who is who....


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Derek

Friday night? but what about your Saturday day job

Peter


----------

